# [SOLVED] itunes won't startup!!!



## dklord

I haven't been able to get itunes to start up. I click it, I get a spinner for 2-3 seconds and then nowthing. I have emptied temp files, reinstalled, ended process.... Getting frustrated and need help, please.


----------



## dklord

*Re: itunes won't startup!!!*

I finally got it started after more than a week. I found, on this forum, the following:

Sound familiar?

I have come across several people who have had iTunes fail to start up in the past few days, all with v.9

Ok, from what I have seen in other posts the problem seems to be related to the Bonjour service which is the program *mDNSResponder.exe*

After you have tried to start iTunes, Right-click on the *Taskbar* -> select *Start Task Manager* -> *Processes* Tab -> select *Show Processes from all users* -> select *mDNSResponder.exe* in the list and then click *End Process*

iTunes should start, if it doesn't end the *iTunes.exe* process in the same way and try launching iTunes again.

If you do get iTunes to start then we can permanently solve the issue by disabling the Bonjour Service.

*START* -> *Run* -> type *services.msc* -> select *Bonjour Service* -> right-click, select *Properties* -> in the dropdown box for *Startup Type* select *Disabled*

Regards,
Reventon  

Thanks, Reventon.

Don


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: itunes won't startup!!!*

Hi Don

Thanks for posting the solution to the problem. Glad you got it sorted. I will mark the thread as solved...

Cheers :wave:

Donald


----------



## reventon

Good to know I was able to help! :grin:

Despite being 2 major releases on from when I first saw that problem Apple hasn't managed to fix it (or other major bugs with iTunes for Windows).


----------



## DaniaR

*Re: itunes won't startup!!!*



DonaldG said:


> Hi Don
> 
> Thanks for posting the solution to the problem. Glad you got it sorted. I will mark the thread as solved...
> 
> Cheers :wave:
> 
> Donald


Hi i have tried what you have said at the top and it still wont open then i went to start and couldnt find Run...i feel stpid lol please help me
:sigh:


----------



## DaniaR

reventon said:


> Good to know I was able to help! :grin:
> 
> Despite being 2 major releases on from when I first saw that problem Apple hasn't managed to fix it (or other major bugs with iTunes for Windows).


 
help meee please!!!!! it wont work:sigh: i have already tried what you said and it still wont open


----------



## reventon

What version of Windows do you have? You have it listed as Win98, but I doubt that is the case.


----------

